# I'm Done...



## notnksnemor (Jun 14, 2017)

with trying to snapper fish.
Just got back from 3 days in PCB.
Fished everything 15 miles both sides of the inlet out to 9 miles.
TRIGGERFISH!!!!
Whole cigar minnows on 6/0 hooks and huge triggers would inhale it on the drop.
Can't play the mini day seasons the Feds want, so I'm done.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 14, 2017)

http://wkrg.com/2017/06/14/breaking-news-federal-red-snapper-recreational-season-extended/amp/


Not so fast.. We're gaining some ground!!


----------



## ericflowers (Jun 15, 2017)

Hardtails


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2017)

They are cheap at the seafood house. Just saying.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 15, 2017)

*Take a trip......*

to the middle grounds. it will be worth it.

s&r


----------



## ericflowers (Jun 15, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> They are cheap at the seafood house. Just saying.



That's every fish till a boat gets involved


----------



## ericflowers (Jun 15, 2017)

When


----------



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2017)

Triggerfish!  Thats some good eating


----------



## Big7 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Triggerfish!  Thats some good eating



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yep..


----------

